# Famous icons in your city



## g2 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hey guys, how you going!

Was out last week and got these 2 photos from a new location













And one from (last) Newyear eve's fireworks, this one's a stack from multiple 30sec exposures. 
The blue lights at the bottom are from mobile/tablet junkies ;D






Critiques, ways to improve, suggestions are welcome and please feel free to jump in with your pics, more the merrier 

Cheers


----------



## distant.star (Oct 10, 2014)

.
Gorgeous images!! Thanks.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 10, 2014)

Nice shots, g2.

Some of mine from my new-ish city of residence



The Shard at Sunset by colin|whittaker, on Flickr



Untitled by colin|whittaker, on Flickr



The Gherkin from Shoreditch High St by colin|whittaker, on Flickr


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 10, 2014)

One from my current city:

"_Custom House Tower_"



EOS 5D Mark II, TS-E 24mm f/3.5L II, 1/2 s, f/8, ISO 100


...and one from a former city which I visit fairly often:

"_Palace of Fine Arts_"



EOS 1D X, TS-E 24mm f/3.5L II, 13 s, f/8, ISO 100


----------



## tonyz (Oct 10, 2014)

Some from my home town too!


----------



## g2 (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks and good going guys, keep em coming!


----------



## czy39 (Oct 15, 2014)

icon of NYC 8)


----------



## Harv (Oct 16, 2014)

Victoria Hall in Cobourg, Ontario, Canada


----------



## msm (Oct 16, 2014)

Famous icon in Oslo? Maybe the ski jump judging by the number of tourists I see there


----------



## Jules (Oct 16, 2014)

The Old Lady, with pink lightings for "Pink October" (Breast Cancer screening awareness month), last Tuesday for one night only ... The Eiffel Tower is getting special colors every now and then for special events, but i found that one really nice, and for a good cause (actually one of my grandmas died of breast cancer, so one thing i pay special attention to)


----------



## yorgasor (Oct 17, 2014)

Well, I don't technically live in Singapore, but I spent a month there this summer and it sure felt like I lived there.



Helix Bridge by yorgasor, on Flickr



5D3_3343 by yorgasor, on Flickr



Old Hill Street Police Station by yorgasor, on Flickr



5D3_7707 by yorgasor, on Flickr


----------



## MrFotoFool (Oct 19, 2014)

The Rattlesnake Bridge on the edge of downtown Tucson, Arizona (my home).

This was when it first opened several years ago. The trees have now grown to the extent that they block part of the view from this angle. In fact there is really no way to get a complete photo of the entire bridge from the ground now.

(Taken on slide film with a Canon Elan2e).


----------



## candyman (Oct 19, 2014)

MrFotoFool said:


> The Rattlesnake Bridge on the edge of downtown Tucson, Arizona (my home).
> 
> This was when it first opened several years ago. The trees have now grown to the extent that they block part of the view from this angle. In fact there is really no way to get a complete photo of the entire bridge from the ground now.
> 
> (Taken on slide film with a Canon Elan2e).


wow, that's an interesting bridge! My 8 year old daughter doesn't like it because it looks scary. Although she understands it is a bridge. I asked her if she is afraid to go and use it, but she siad she will if she's there.


----------



## candyman (Oct 19, 2014)

Some great photos of some great icons here in this thread. Thanks for sharing!

A famous icon of my city: The Devilshouse - a city castle built in the 16th century. It was called the Devilshouse because of the statues on the building. Some of the statues have an upperbody that is human where the lower part of the body belongs to a goat. People used to tell scary stories because of that. From 1539 until 1575 the house belonged to warlord Maarten van Rossum. And since then it is called House of Maarten van Rossum 

The building used to have outbuildings / wings - see 2nd photo of 1910


----------



## colin.davis (Oct 19, 2014)

Story Bridge & Brisbane River (& the City of Brisbane in the Background), Brisbane, Australia


----------



## CanadianInvestor (Oct 19, 2014)

Some great destinations here. Here's a photo taken from a ferry looking out to our fine city.


----------



## g2 (Oct 19, 2014)

Good work fellas, keep em coming 



Marsu42 said:


> Interesting thread, I guess when you're living near some sights there's no way around taking some pictures of them sooner or later.



Agreed, I am never inclined to go shoot these places, would much rather shoot some bugs or seascapes, but friends/family wanna go and once there what better way to kill time than to shoot  
I have to admit though, If I get a good clean shot I am happy I went 

2 more, Bandra Worli Sealink in Mumbai India.


----------



## PKinDenmark (Oct 19, 2014)

Copenhagen, Denmark.
Known to be a very bicycling-friendly city.
So I selected this icon from Copenhagen. 

Canon 450D, 1/40s, f/7.1, ISO 100. 24-105mm L IS, @84mm.


----------



## bainsybike (Oct 19, 2014)

PKinDenmark said:


> Copenhagen, Denmark.
> Known to be a very bicycling-friendly city.
> So I selected this icon from Copenhagen.



So it's also tricycling-friendly?


----------



## IslanderMV (Oct 19, 2014)

Great Photos, I had fun tying to figure what city the pict was in if not labeled. 

I am bummed I live in the sticks. No city-scapes and famous landmarks here .

Wait... wait - one of the first carousels in the USA is here and a church from the days of the whaling industry is still being used. I guess I will have to take some picts. I'll have to start a new forum - Semi-famous little town landmarks.


----------



## g2 (Oct 21, 2014)

IslanderMV said:


> I am bummed I live in the sticks. No city-scapes and famous landmarks here .
> 
> Wait... wait - one of the first carousels in the USA is here and a church from the days of the whaling industry is still being used. I guess I will have to take some picts. I'll have to start a new forum - Semi-famous little town landmarks.



Which town is this? Would love to see photos mate, any would be fine


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 25, 2014)

I had to go to downtown Ottawa last night. After the insanity of the last few days here it is good to know that these places will remain open to the public and not locked away in fear of what might happen.

The first picture is of the central block of the Canadian House of Parliament and the peace tower. The eternal flame is in the foreground. The second picture is of the war memorial beside the tomb of the unknown soldier.

Both shots were 5 second time exposures and great thanks are due to the people (complete strangers) who all tried to stand still for the picture.


----------



## DominoDude (Oct 25, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> I had to go to downtown Ottawa last night. After the insanity of the last few days here it is good to know that these places will remain open to the public and not locked away in fear of what might happen.
> 
> The first picture is of the central block of the Canadian House of Parliament and the peace tower. The eternal flame is in the foreground. The second picture is of the war memorial beside the tomb of the unknown soldier.
> 
> Both shots were 5 second time exposures and great thanks are due to the people (complete strangers) who all tried to stand still for the picture.



I really like the slight movement in the 1st photo. In some way it accentuates the feeling that things have to move on and the buildings stand firm and safe while peoples minds are blurred by the craziness.


----------



## tahoetoeknee (Oct 27, 2014)

The Carson Mint, Carson City, Nevada


----------



## EvilZeev228 (Oct 27, 2014)

City Night Scape from Toronto Canada


----------



## dinsy (Oct 27, 2014)

The new South Australian Health and Medical Research Institute. Less than a year old, and it's famous already (some would say infamous!).


----------



## g2 (Oct 28, 2014)

Awesome guys, keep em coming 

@EvilZeev228
For a minute I thought you captured a flying saucer in your first pic! The blue dome shape ;D

@dinsy
Love the contrast in your pic.


----------



## tahoetoeknee (Oct 29, 2014)

EvilZeev228 said:


> City Night Scape from Toronto Canada


2nd shot is very interesting, did they build the modern structure slightly around the old building?


----------



## tahoetoeknee (Oct 29, 2014)

Nevada Governor's Mansion, Halloween 2014


----------



## Yeayea (Oct 29, 2014)

Those are all great shots. Just got back from Rome and had some great photo ops. This was actually taken accidentally in jpeg, so it left me limited ability to pp. I think it still came out fairly nice as the sky allowed some great colors.


----------



## distant.star (Nov 6, 2014)

.
*U.S. History*


----------



## Eldar (Nov 7, 2014)

I like this thread, so I hope more people will post icons from their respective home cities and countries. Makes you want to travel 

This is the Monolith, made by Gustav Vigeland, one of the most famous sculptures in his park. The column is over 14 metres tall and carved in one single stone. It consists of 121 human figures. There have been many interpretations of the Monolith: Man's resurrection, the struggle for existence, Man's yearning for spiritual spheres, the transcendence of everyday life and cyclic repetition.

The Vigeland Park, or Frognerparken, is the largest park in Europe, with sculptures made by one man, 212 in total, made in bronze and granite. (You´ll find some more over at the Zeiss Otus 85/1.4 thread).

1DX, Zeiss Otus 85mm/1.4
1/2000s, f1.4, ISO100


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 8, 2014)

the bund in shanghai from across the huangpu IR Panorama with the EOS-M and 11-22


----------



## ChristopherMarkPerez (Nov 8, 2014)

Since someone already posted the most famous city icon, this will have to do. You get a Two Fer with this one. A 2CV _and_ l'avenue des Champs-Élysées. 



la Traversee de Paris Estivale ~ 2014 by Christopher Mark Perez, on Flickr


----------



## g2 (Nov 8, 2014)

Good going guys, sure does make you want to see these places in person


----------



## panterck (Nov 17, 2014)

1. Mostar, Bosnia
2. Piran, Slovenia
3. Valencia, Spain


----------



## ray5 (Nov 17, 2014)

Yeayea said:


> Those are all great shots. Just got back from Rome and had some great photo ops. This was actually taken accidentally in jpeg, so it left me limited ability to pp. I think it still came out fairly nice as the sky allowed some great colors.



Absolutely stunning!


----------



## ray5 (Nov 17, 2014)

Eldar said:


> I like this thread, so I hope more people will post icons from their respective home cities and countries. Makes you want to travel
> 
> This is the Monolith, made by Gustav Vigeland, one of the most famous sculptures in his park. The column is over 14 metres tall and carved in one single stone. It consists of 121 human figures. There have been many interpretations of the Monolith: Man's resurrection, the struggle for existence, Man's yearning for spiritual spheres, the transcendence of everyday life and cyclic repetition.
> 
> ...



Very nice!


----------



## emag (Nov 17, 2014)

IslanderMV said:


> Wait... wait - one of the first carousels in the USA is here and a church from the days of the whaling industry is still being used. I guess I will have to take some picts. I'll have to start a new forum - Semi-famous little town landmarks.


......I keyed in on the carousel and whaling industry...are you near Westerly? I grew up there.


----------



## TomF (Nov 22, 2014)

Great Mosque, Adana Turkey


----------



## TomF (Nov 22, 2014)

Other side of the mosque, daytime, a pan of four photos, rectilinearly corrected in photoshop

Adana Turkey


----------



## TomF (Nov 23, 2014)

WTC and Jinmao Towers, Pudong, Shanghai, China.


----------



## Click (Nov 23, 2014)

TomF said:


> WTC and Jinmao Towers, Pudong, Shanghai, China.



Great shot. I really like this one.


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Nov 23, 2014)

Our Golden Gate Bridge - which to the surprise of many is not actually 'golden' in color, its RED!


----------



## TomF (Nov 23, 2014)

It was called Golden Gate long before the bridge, probably due to the gold rush of 1849. So iconic is the bridge that few today have any idea what the "gate" looked like before the bridge.

Thanks for sharing, clouds really go a long ways to making any photo of this icon!


----------



## lion rock (Nov 23, 2014)

This is not my city, but a very visible structure here.
I'm spending a couple of weeks in New Zealand and went to dinner near Sky City in Auckland.
-r


----------



## sdsr (Nov 23, 2014)

Independence Hall, Philadelphia


----------



## davidcl0nel (Nov 29, 2014)

Rotes Rathaus by davidcl0nel, on Flickr

Berlin.


----------



## JonAustin (Nov 29, 2014)

I live in a small, unincorporated community in rural Texas, whose only claim to "fame" is The Salt Lick Barbecue. I don't have a photo of that (it's pretty hard to get a shot that isn't infested with diners / tourists), but here's a shot of the only other "landmark" in town ...

(Oh, by the way, the owner has restored the gas pump since I took this shot in 2008.)


----------



## Eldar (Nov 29, 2014)

This is not actually my city, but it is my father in law´s birth place. This is the UNESCO World Heritage town Røros. It is a copper mining community, established in 1684. Very harsh environment, very hard work and lots of stories. This is the clock tower, which was used to call anything from start and end of the various shifts, breaks, fires etc. In the back ground the iconic church, which has just been restored. Well worth a visit.

1DX, Zeiss 35/1.4
1/100s, f5.6, ISO1250


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 29, 2014)

Eldar said:


> This is not actually my city, but it is my father in law´s birth place. This is the UNESCO World Heritage town Røros. It is a copper mining community, established in 1684. Very harsh environment, very hard work and lots of stories. This is the clock tower, which was used to call anything from start and end of the various shifts, breaks, fires etc. In the back ground the iconic church, which has just been restored. Well worth a visit.
> 
> 1DX, Zeiss 35/1.4
> 1/100s, f5.6, ISO1250



Love the foreground contrast with the fog-enshrouded church.


----------



## Eldar (Nov 29, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > This is not actually my city, but it is my father in law´s birth place. This is the UNESCO World Heritage town Røros. It is a copper mining community, established in 1684. Very harsh environment, very hard work and lots of stories. This is the clock tower, which was used to call anything from start and end of the various shifts, breaks, fires etc. In the back ground the iconic church, which has just been restored. Well worth a visit.
> ...


Thanks John, much appreciated!


----------



## MrFotoFool (Dec 4, 2014)

JonAustin said:


> I live in a small, unincorporated community in rural Texas, whose only claim to "fame" is The Salt Lick Barbecue. I don't have a photo of that (it's pretty hard to get a shot that isn't infested with diners / tourists), but here's a shot of the only other "landmark" in town ...
> 
> (Oh, by the way, the owner has restored the gas pump since I took this shot in 2008.)



This is a very nice shot.


----------



## davidcl0nel (Dec 7, 2014)

Gendarmenmarkt by davidcl0nel, on Flickr

Again, Berlin. ;-)


----------



## Click (Dec 7, 2014)

Beautiful shot David.


----------



## surapon (Dec 18, 2014)

Homeplace of KrispyKreme Doughnuts= Winston-Salem/ Raleigh, North Carolina, USA.
When I have guests from another country, I must bring them to eat great doughnuts " melt in our mouth" there-Fresh Making Doughnuts= Super Yummy.
Enjoy
Surapon

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krispy_Kreme


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 27, 2014)

g2 said:


> Hey guys, how you going!



I'm re-upping my two pictures, the previous post got garbled. Surprisingly high density of people from my town on CR, I never thought until looking at this thread!

So greetings from the city that doesn't manage to finish building an airport, but sinks it's whole budget into the attempt. The Berlin megalomania is a common disease that affects local politicians since decades. If you're the capital, you have to be important - being broke only qualifies as a minor distraction from building the next Pyramids :-\


----------



## Lilwesta (Jan 29, 2015)

Tried to put a new spin on a local icon...


----------



## Jules (Feb 3, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> g2 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys, how you going!
> ...



Very nice shots ! Love that city, and not only because of my local exes  ... i've been taking quite a few tail-lights trails pics in front of the gate ... Congrats as you've even managed to get a 3rd icon in both pics : the TV tower !


----------



## Jules (Feb 4, 2015)

ChristopherMarkPerez said:


> Since someone already posted the most famous city icon, this will have to do. You get a Two Fer with this one. A 2CV _and_ l'avenue des Champs-Élysées.


Ah, yes indeed, the Arc ... Nice one ... It just reminded me that i have one of my most awaited sunset from there : only 2 opportunities of 2-3 days per year (May / August) with the sun setting just under the Arc de Triomphe ... you have to get lucky with the weather, and more than 2 hours wait to get a decent spot in the middle of the Concorde square among hundreds of photographers !


----------



## Tinky (Feb 4, 2015)

Some from Glasgow, The Waverley passing the John Brown Crane, Citizen Firefighter, Lobey Dosser, The Mac building, Glasgow School of Art, the Clyde at Sunset, The Clyde Arc (aka 'the squinty bridge'), HMS Dragon (I watched herbeing built from my back window overlooking the Clyde)


----------



## SwnSng (Feb 17, 2015)

Battery Spencer - San Francisco by Boys and Bees, on Flickr


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 17, 2015)

My city is know for "Canopy Roads" as is old roads with trees that have grown over them. Most of them were dirt roads until the 1980s and 1990s. This is an old shot from 2009, which makes me think I should try to shoot it again given that my work has improved quite a bit since then...


----------



## SwnSng (Feb 18, 2015)

Two For The Price Of One - Battery Spencer - Golden Gate Bridge by Boys and Bees, on Flickr


----------



## Viper28 (Feb 28, 2015)

Tower Bridge, London - 30-second exposure


----------



## Click (Feb 28, 2015)

Viper28 said:


> Tower Bridge, London - 30-second exposure



Lovely.


----------



## meywd (Apr 6, 2015)

Arch of Hadrian by meywd84, on Flickr


----------



## Ashran (Apr 9, 2015)

A shot from Rome. 




Ganges - Fountain of the Four Rivers by Giuseppe Cammino, on Flickr

On 500px too --> https://500px.com/photo/104046367/ganges-fountain-of-the-four-rivers-by-giuseppe-cammino?from=user_library


----------



## Sharad.Medhavi (Apr 18, 2015)

One from Agra, India...




Taj Mahal: A new perspective (picture #2), on a cloudy morning by Sharad Medhavi, on Flickr


----------



## meywd (Apr 19, 2015)

Sharad.Medhavi said:


> One from Agra, India...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



very beautiful


----------



## Ashran (Apr 21, 2015)

A bright day in Rome by Giuseppe Cammino, on Flickr

On 500px --> https://500px.com/photo/105797135/a-bright-day-in-rome-by-giuseppe-cammino?from=user_library

Have a nice day


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Apr 21, 2015)

I did an urban, night photoshoot last week with a local model and a photographer friend who assisted with lighting. The model is sitting on the base of the historic http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skidmore_Fountain in Portland, Oregon. One of the light rail trains is passing behind her. I believe the shutter speed was 1/6, ISO 200, F/2.0 using the Canon 35mm IS and a 5D3 on a tripod.

Here is a link to my blog post about this shoot. There is a link to a gallery of 150 images there. A few are NSFW. http://www.beyondboudoirphoto.com/blog/2015/4/night-photoshoot-in-portland-for-maria-nsfw


----------



## Ashran (Apr 24, 2015)

Allegorical statue of the action - Rome by Giuseppe Cammino, on Flickr

On 500px --> https://500px.com/photo/106209423/allegorical-statue-of-the-action-rome-by-giuseppe-cammino?from=user_library


----------



## Ashran (Apr 28, 2015)

Broken bridge - Pons Aemilius by Giuseppe Cammino, on Flickr

https://500px.com/photo/106876797/broken-bridge-pons-aemilius-by-giuseppe-cammino?from=user_library


----------



## Pookie (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Click (Apr 28, 2015)

Lovely shot, Pookie. Well done.


----------



## Tinky (Apr 28, 2015)

lovely punchy saturation, the velvia look. Really striking.


----------



## Pookie (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks Clink and Tinky...


----------



## Ashran (Apr 29, 2015)

Nice shot Pookie!


----------



## markhbfindlay (Apr 29, 2015)

*Re: Famous icons in your city: Brighton, East Sussex, England*

My home city of Brighton (and Hove) ... sunburst over the piers, the Preston Twins (what are they? the world's oldest elms - at least 400 years old, hollow, beloved of children. They survive because of the isolation of the city's elms from the Dutch Elm disease that has killed almost all elms elsewhere.) ... and another picture of the remains of the West Pier. Closed in 1975, it was for a long time to be restored, but in 2003 a (suspicious) fire destroyed most of it. The storms of 2013 and 2014 have removed some more of it, so come to Brighton before it's all gone!

PS (plug warning!) if any of you are in or around Brighton over the next 4 weeks, we have an open house art show where you can come and see these and other photos, as well as 9 other artists... http://www.fivewaysartists.com/artist.php?page=profile&id=73.

Cameras/lenses were Olympus E-Pl5/m14-42 F3.5-5.6 II R (first and last) and Canon EOS 5D3/EF 16-35 F4L IS (the elms)


----------



## TheJock (Apr 29, 2015)

Not sure if this link will work, but heres a video of the most famous landmark in Dubai, being struck with lightning!
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16314627015/


----------



## Roo (May 2, 2015)

The Bolte Bridge lit up in poppy red to commemorate the Centenary of Anzac.


----------



## Ashran (May 4, 2015)

Palace of Justice in Rome.




Palace of Justice by night by Giuseppe Cammino, on Flickr


On 500px too --> https://500px.com/photo/107534241/palace-of-justice-by-night-by-giuseppe-cammino?from=user_library


----------



## Ashran (May 9, 2015)

A view of St. PEter Basilic at night.




St. Peter Basilic (Vatican, Rome) by Giuseppe Cammino, su Flickr

500px version --> https://500px.com/photo/107971523/st-peter-basilic-(vatican-rome)-by-giuseppe-cammino?from=user_library


----------



## Roo (May 9, 2015)

Really nice night shots Ashran


----------



## meywd (May 24, 2015)

Amman Citadel - Temple of Hercules by Mahmoud Darwish, on 500px


----------



## meywd (May 25, 2015)

Amman Citadel - Umayyad Palace by Mahmoud Darwish, on 500px


----------



## Sharad.Medhavi (Jun 27, 2015)

Taj Mahal: Wrap your arms around me while I melt in your beauty by Sharad Medhavi, on Flickr


----------



## Ashran (Jul 1, 2015)

A new shot from Rome 

I hope you will like it.




Girandola 2015 - Fireworks on Castel Sant&#x27;Angelo - Rome by Giuseppe Cammino, su Flickr

Also on 500px --> https://500px.com/photo/113641617/girandola-fireworks-on-castel-sant-angelo-rome-by-giuseppe-cammino?from=user_library


----------



## TheJock (Jul 5, 2015)

Ashran said:


> A new shot from Rome
> 
> I hope you will like it.
> 
> ...



I like how you got the alignments of the planets Jupiter and Venus mid frame to the left 8)


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jul 6, 2015)

Stevie Ray Vaughan sez, happy Fourth!


----------



## Sharad.Medhavi (Jul 28, 2015)

The two pictures below, clicked at 14mm, provide almost a 360 degrees view from the same point:




Bara Imambara - Lucknow by Sharad Medhavi, on Flickr





Bara Imambara - Lucknow by Sharad Medhavi, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jul 28, 2015)

Sharad.Medhavi said:


> The two pictures below, clicked at 14mm, provide almost a 360 degrees view from the same point:




Very nice pictures, Sharad.


----------



## Ashran (Aug 4, 2015)

A shot from Budapest.




St. Stephen&#x27;s Statue on Halászbástya - Fisherman&#x27;s Bastion by Giuseppe Cammino, su Flickr

Also on 500px --> https://500px.com/photo/117138537/st-stephen-s-statue-on-hal%C3%A1szb%C3%A1stya-fisherman-s-bastion-by-giuseppe-cammino?from=user_library


----------



## Eldar (Aug 4, 2015)

This is not in my city, but in my country. This 6,5km of road is the most famous road in Norway. It is called Trollstigen (The Troll Ladder). This is shot with the 11-24mm @11mm on a 5DSR.


----------



## Ashran (Aug 5, 2015)

Eldar said:


> This is not in my city, but in my country. This 6,5km of road is the most famous road in Norway. It is called Trollstigen (The Troll Ladder). This is shot with the 11-24mm @11mm on a 5DSR.



Amazing landscape and great shot!


----------



## jwilbern (Oct 13, 2015)

Albany Skyline by John Berninger, on Flickr


----------



## jwilbern (Oct 13, 2015)

Sharad.Medhavi said:


> Taj Mahal: Wrap your arms around me while I melt in your beauty by Sharad Medhavi, on Flickr



Unique perspective, great idea well executed!


----------



## TheJock (Nov 7, 2015)

A couple of shots from a recent trip to London.
I used an ND 4 and a Circ Pol on the first one, then enhanced the contrast in E12.
I used a Z-Pro grad blue on the second one, believe it or not the two shots were taken on the same day!


----------



## Click (Nov 7, 2015)

Very nice pictures, Stewart. I especially like the 2nd one.


----------



## TheJock (Nov 7, 2015)

Thanks Click! 
The first one looks over processed but it was pretty horrible until it cleared up, which only took an hour ??? 
The filters really brought out the cloud formation.


----------



## mackguyver (Nov 13, 2015)

Eldar said:


> This is not in my city, but in my country. This 6,5km of road is the most famous road in Norway. It is called Trollstigen (The Troll Ladder). This is shot with the 11-24mm @11mm on a 5DSR.


Great photo, Eldar, and those are the roads I drive in my dreams! I bet you've had fun with your cars there.


----------



## Roo (Nov 13, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > This is not in my city, but in my country. This 6,5km of road is the most famous road in Norway. It is called Trollstigen (The Troll Ladder). This is shot with the 11-24mm @11mm on a 5DSR.
> ...



+1. Great scene that reminds me a bit of Transfagarasan in Romania but I would think the surface would be in a bit better condiotion.


----------



## LoneRider (Mar 12, 2016)

Wow, a lot of great pictures in this thread!


----------



## Coldhands (Apr 8, 2016)

Took a walk down by the river a couple of nights ago. It's a shot that pretty much every person who come to London takes, but I'm rather pleased with how my version turned out.




St Paul's & the Millenium Bridge by Colin Whittaker, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Apr 8, 2016)

Beautiful picture, Coldhands.


----------



## cid (May 22, 2016)

ok this is the thread I was looking for  I'm not much into city photography, but recently I had great opportunity to shoot from bit unusual place - so I couldn't resist. Both shots are from Bratislava - Slovakia.

Apollo bridge - the newest bridge in Bratislava






View on whole centre of the city with iconic SNP bridge and Bratislava castle and St. Martin Cathedral


----------



## Click (May 22, 2016)

Very nice pictures, cid. I especially like the Apollo Bridge. Well done.


----------



## cid (May 22, 2016)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, cid. I especially like the Apollo Bridge. Well done.



thank you - yes I like that image more, if possible I'll return and do some better shots of the city centre ...


----------



## Simey (Aug 3, 2016)

The Burj Al Arab, Dubai



IMG_6822 by Simon S, on Flickr


----------



## cid (Aug 6, 2016)

Simey said:


> The Burj Al Arab, Dubai
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6822 by Simon S, on Flickr



very nice


----------



## mtam (Aug 6, 2016)

Boston Acorn Street, Beacon Hill Boston

Must be the most photographed street in Boston


----------



## MrFotoFool (Nov 22, 2016)

Coldhands said:


> Took a walk down by the river a couple of nights ago. It's a shot that pretty much every person who come to London takes, but I'm rather pleased with how my version turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should be pleased - this is beautiful.


----------



## Pookie (Nov 23, 2016)

Laguna Seca...


----------



## MJB (Nov 23, 2016)

The Burj Al Arab taken from the Burj Kalifa


----------



## MJB (Nov 23, 2016)

The Great Colosseum


----------

